# smail-Konfiguration



## Cstar (1. August 2002)

Ich habe heute schon den ganzen Tag versucht einen mailserver einzurichten. Leider ohne Erfolgt. Angeblich soll smail leichter zu konfigurieren sein als sendmail. Darum beschränke ich mich erstmal darauf:
Könnt ihr mir die sagen,welche Einträge ich in welchen Dateien vornehmen muss. Das smail-verzeichnis ist: /etc/smail/
Rechnername: localhost.localdomain
webserver:    http://gany-med.homelinux.org
thx


----------



## Christian Fein (1. August 2002)

1.Oehm erstmals ist alles leichter zu konfigurieren als sendmail.

2. Bitte ich dich einfach  denn dann muss nicht jemand anderes dir die Arbeit abnehmen.

3. Ist der Hinweis auf  nicht bös gemeint sondern wichtig denn ohne hintergrundwissen wirds dir auch nichts bringen wenn ich dir schritt für schritt anleitung geb.


----------



## Cstar (2. August 2002)

Irgendwann kommt man einmal an eine Grenze, an der auch das fmanual nicht mehr weiterhelfen kann. Die Konfiguration der Dateien müsste bisher stimmen, doch ich komm nicht mehr weiter. Noch was zum manual: 

*Gibt es unter euch jemanden der mir sagen kann, mit welcher Anleitung und welcher Version von sendmail oder smail der den mailserver eingerichtet hat? *

Dabei wäre es schön, wenn es eine deutschsprachige zu diesem Thema geben würde. (ist eh schon schwer genug, da fang ich nicht noch mit eng. an)

Ich schreib jetzt in kurzform mal die files von sendmail die ich editiert habe. 

_Das hauptproblem ist jetzt wie ich mails die mir jemand aus dem netz mir schickt empfange, welche Befehle? (das gleiche gilt fürs versenden) Meine mailadresse denke ich heißt ganymed@localhost.de. _

Ich geb jetzt euch mal ein paar Daten, die wichtig sein könnten (u.a. meine Einträge die ich heute in den verschiedenen files vorgenommen habe)

*sendmail-version: 8.12.1-4mdk*

/etc/mail/access: (access.db wurde daraus erzeugt)
localhost.localdomain           RELAY
localhost                       RELAY
127.0.0.1                       RELAY

*./genericsdomain*
#
localhost.localdomain

*./genericstable* (genericstable.db wurde erstellt)
#
# map outgoing sender addresse from bar to foo@domain.com:
# bar           foo@domain.com
#
ganymed                  ganymed@localhost.de
ganymed@localhost         ganymed@localhost.de
ganymed@localhost.localdomain  ganymed@localhost.de

*./mailertable*  (mailertable.db wurde erzeugt)
#
# Alle lokalen Mails auch lokal ausliefern:
#
localhost.localdomain   smtp:localhost.localdomain
#
# Alle anderen nach draussen an Ihren Mailserver im Internet:
#
.       mail.localhost.de

*service.switch* (*.db wurde erzeugt)

aliases      files
hosts        files

*virtusertable*  (*.db wurde erzeugt)

#
# map incoming email from foo@domain.com to bar
# foo@domain.com        bar
#
ganymed@localhost.de       ganymed

So jetzt kommt:
*linux.mc* 
sendmail.cf wurde mit m4 bearbeitet:
m4 /etc/linux.mc > /etc/sendmail.cf


dnl Pfade müssen je nach Distribution abgeändert werden!
dnl
include(`/usr/share/sendmail/m4/cf.m4')dnl
dnl
dnl Beliebiger Name dieser Konfiguration:
dnl
VERSIONID(`Mailserver-HOWTO')dnl
dnl
dnl Verwendetes Betriebssystem:
dnl
OSTYPE(`linux')dnl
dnl
dnl Programm zur lokalen Auslieferung von Mails:
dnl
define(`PROCMAIL_MAILER_PATH', `/usr/bin/procmail')dnl
dnl
dnl Verzögerung, die Sendmail wartet, bis die Mails gesendet werden.
dnl (Wegen Verzögerung bis die Onlineverbindung steht):
dnl
define(`confDIAL_DELAY', `10s')dnl
dnl
dnl Nach welchem Zeitraum soll Sendmail eine Warnung versenden, dass
dnl eine Mail noch nicht abgearbeitet werden konnte:
dnl
define(`confTO_QUEUEWARN', `24h')dnl
dnl
dnl Definiere den Smarthost entweder hier, oder in /etc/mail/mailertable.
dnl Ein Smarthost ist der Empfaenger-Host fuer alle E-Mails, die nach
dnl draussen gehen. Ich definiere ihn in der mailertable:
dnl
dnl define(`SMART_HOST', `uucp-dom:news-ma')dnl
dnl define(`MAIL_HUB', `smtp:host.your.domain')dnl
dnl define(`LOCAL_RELAY', `smtp:host.your.domain')dnl
dnl
dnl Bei Waehlleitungen ist es notwendig die zu verschickenden Mails
dnl zu puffern, und erst bei einer Online- Verbindung mit 
dnl "sendmail -q" zu versenden:
dnl
define(`confCON_EXPENSIVE', `True')dnl
dnl
dnl Der Mailer SMTP wird als 'teure Leitung' deklariert:
dnl
define(`SMTP_MAILER_FLAGS',`e')dnl
dnl
dnl Dies verhindert, daß an einen Hostnamen, der keinen 
dnl Domainnamen enthält, der eigene Domainname angefuegt wird:
dnl
FEATURE(`nocanonify')dnl
dnl
dnl fuege die lokale Domain hinzu, wenn sie im Absender fehlt.
dnl Beispiel: "From: dirk" wird zu "From: dirk@linux_pc":
dnl
FEATURE(`always_add_domain')dnl
dnl
dnl Einstellungen zur Absendermaskierung für ein-
dnl und ausgehende Mails.
dnl Beispiel: "From: dirk@linux_pc" wird zu "From: dirk@domaene.de":
dnl
dnl MASQUERADE_AS(`domaene.de')dnl
dnl
dnl Maskiert auch die im 'Umschlag' stehenden Absenderangaben:
dnl
FEATURE(`masquerade_envelope')dnl
dnl
dnl Die Datei mit den Alias-Namen:
dnl
define(`ALIAS_FILE', `/etc/aliases')dnl
dnl
dnl Paßt Empfaengeradressen auch anhand der /etc/aliases an:
dnl
FEATURE(`allmasquerade')dnl
dnl
dnl Verwende Procmail für die Zustellung von lokalen Mails:
dnl
FEATURE(`local_procmail')dnl
dnl
dnl Die Datei mit den Regeln zur Versendung von
dnl ausgehenden Mails:
dnl
FEATURE(`mailertable', `hash -o /etc/mail/mailertable.db')dnl
dnl
dnl Diese Dateien werden fuer das Umschreiben der Absender-
dnl (genericstable, ausgehende Mails) und Empfaenger-Adressen
dnl (virtusertable eingehende Mails) verwendet:
dnl
FEATURE(`genericstable', `hash -o /etc/mail/genericstable.db')dnl
FEATURE(`virtusertable', `hash -o /etc/mail/virtusertable.db')dnl
dnl
dnl Die Datei in der die Domaenen stehen, in denen dieses Aendern erfolgen soll:
dnl
GENERICS_DOMAIN_FILE(`/etc/mail/genericsdomain')dnl
dnl
dnl Soll ein Nameserver verwendet werden? (Das bremst nur):
dnl
dnl FEATURE(`nodns')dnl
dnl
dnl Ohne Nameserver benoetigt man service.switch:
dnl
define(`confSERVICE_SWITCH_FILE', `/etc/mail/service.switch')dnl
define(`confHOSTS_FILE', `/etc/hosts')dnl
dnl
dnl  Drei Moeglichkeiten das Relaying zu regeln:
dnl
dnl FEATURE(`relay_based_on_MX')dnl
dnl FEATURE(`relay_entire_domain')dnl
FEATURE(`access_db', `hash -o /etc/mail/access.db')dnl
dnl
dnl Dies sind die verfuegbaren Mailer ('smtp' zur Auslieferung im Netz,
dnl 'local' für lokale Postfächer, 'procmail' zur Auslieferung)
dnl 
MAILER(smtp)dnl
MAILER(local)dnl
MAILER(procmail)dnl
dnl MAILER(`uucp')dnl
dnl MAILER(`bsmtp')dnl
dnl MAILER(`fido')dnl
dnl

So das wär der Stand der Dinge. Daneben habe ich noch promail/ und fetchmail installiert.
Zu fetchmail gibt es ein programm, das die editierung der fetchmailrc erleichtert. 

_Leider weiß ich nicht wie jetzt der mailserver heißt. Außerdem muss ich bei Benutzer meine linux-login daten eintragen (also: user:ganymed pass:*****)? _

Bin euch für jeden Hinweis dankbar.
thx


----------



## Christian Fein (2. August 2002)

Der mailserver für fetchmail heisst so wie es bei deinem provider im kundenmenu steht. 
Die selbe einstellung die mann auch z.B. im Outlook Express tätigt.

also bsp:
pop3.meinedomain.de 

Benutzer ist wieder der den der Provider vorgibt.

Wenn du nur für dich allein Mail Senden und empfangen willst brauchst du nicht gross sendmail usw einrichten.

Da kannste auch evolution oder kmail usw nehmen.
Mailserver ist nur dann von Sinn wenn du den Service anbieten willst dafür bräuchtest aber ne standleitung oder ein gemieteten Server und mächtig viel Zeit dich in Konfiguration reinzulesen (da wegen Privatsphäre usw das von nöten ist)


----------

